# any suggestions on aquarium hood material??



## SUBORPHAN (Apr 20, 2006)

I bought an Interpret duo convertagear with two compact tubes 36w each. each tube is 16" long. i have a Juwel Rio180 and i am trying to add those to it by tying them to the inside of the flap. however the flaps are too narrow and i think i will haveto make a new lid.

does anyone have any sugestions as in what material i should use for it? i had a look at a sheet of polysterene 4mm thick but it is quite bendy.

the hood's dimensions will be 100cm x 40cm.


----------



## Sietch31 (May 9, 2006)

Hello,

May be an acrylic sheet ?

One question to you : these Interpet duo convertgear are the ones I am looking at...
Where did you bought yours ?


----------



## SUBORPHAN (Apr 20, 2006)

Sietch31 said:


> Hello,
> 
> May be an acrylic sheet ?
> 
> ...


sietch yes of course here is the link:

http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=12_115

one of the best websites/shops in the UK that ships abroad and has excellent prices, top packaging and customer service, and very fast shipping.

acrylic sheet is a good idea but will it withstand the heat of the T5 tubes?


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Could you describe this more or share some pics of what you have to work with? I am unfamiliar with your tank or lights but I could probably figure something out with more info.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Acrylic absorbs water, so if you use it as a cover over the tank the side next to the water swells, causing the sheet to bow pretty badly. Glass doesn't have that problem, instead it breaks too easily into lots of little sharp pieces. Polycarbonate (Lexan) may work better.


----------



## SUBORPHAN (Apr 20, 2006)

well here are some images of the tank and lights:

the compact lights that i need to attach to the inside of the flaps (note: the big unit with the vent holes and the switch goes outside the tank):









top view of the tank with the flaps closed. the bit in the middle is the ballast that holds two T8 tubes. however that is taking up a lot of space and needs to go i am affraid:









top view of the tank with the flaps open. you can see the light tubes that stick out of the ballast:









frontal view of the tank with one of the flaps open:









the flaps are around 100cm long and 17cm wide. but because the light tubes stick out of the middle ballast that means that when the flaps close there is only 9cm left for mounting the new compact tubes under them.


----------

